# Cormorant Numbers Decreasing in Michigan, Great Lakes



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The number of cormorant nests in Michigan has been decreasing since population reduction actions were implemented in 2004. Cormorants, which were increasing in numbers throughout the 1980s and 1990s, have been blamed for declining sport fisheries in a number of areas.

More...


----------



## bassnbrian (Mar 28, 2009)

hmmm really?

I was at metro yesterday and on the island across from the marina there were easily 100 birds per tree....you could smell their droppings from a long way off


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Probably not any control programs going on by you. I'm sure it's not PC around metro. There is a great program going on at Ludington, the colony on the rocks at the project is almost gone. They been getting thinned out for a few years now. Oiling eggs and shooting adults. It is working. Somebody would probably freak out if they started shooting them by metro.


----------



## bassnbrian (Mar 28, 2009)

people will start caring when all the vegetation on that small island dies off...and when the stink becomes overwhelming....


----------

